# Granizo na Sibéria



## amando96 (13 Jul 2014 às 02:14)

Pelos vistos depois de uma onda de calor.


----------



## blade (13 Jul 2014 às 13:59)

Gostaria de saber quantos graus estiveram lá e para quantos passou 
é que andavam a dizer que estava 41 e passou para 20 acho que os russos são exagerados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2014 às 14:01)

blade disse:


> Gostaria de saber quantos graus estiveram lá e para quantos passou
> é que andavam a dizer que estava 41 e passou para 20 acho que os russos são exagerados



Vi numa publicação partilhada por um membro cá do fórum (Teles) que nessa tarde os termómetros chegaram aos 37-38ºC, mas de facto não sei para quantos passou, se encontrar algo, depois meto aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2014 às 14:09)

blade disse:


> é que andavam a dizer que estava 41 e passou para 20 acho que os russos são exagerados



Perfeitamente possível. Afinal, é granizo proveniente duma célula convectiva, e havendo granizo, a temperatura pode muito bem baixar 20ºC, especialmente se a célula foi tão forte como parece e despejou ar frio para a superfície.


----------



## mr_miglas (14 Jul 2014 às 12:08)

Como se explica a queda de granizo com aproximadamente 20ºC à superfície?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jul 2014 às 12:50)

mr_miglas disse:


> Como se explica a queda de granizo com aproximadamente 20ºC à superfície?



Nada tem de extraordinário.

O frio tem é de estar na nuvem, onde o granizo é formado. Se o tamanho do granizo for suficientemente grande, dada a velocidade a que precipita até ao solo, não tem tempo de derreter.

É bastante comum isso acontecer.


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Jul 2014 às 00:28)

No verão passado, não me lembro qual o dia, a minha estação marcava 28ºC, e desceu para 12ºC em cerca de 10 minutos...


EDIT:

Parece que exagerei um pouco... 

Foi no dia 13-07-2013 entre as 15:30 e as 16:30.

A temperatura desceu de *28,8ºC* para *14,2ºC* em uma hora, mesmo assim de assinalar!


----------



## seqmad (17 Jul 2014 às 13:57)

Naquela famosa saraivada em Lisboa de 29/4/2011 (ver tópico) em Benfica/Damaia, a RUEMA de Benfica tem uma variação horária de 27º para 8º, e que ocorreu durante os minutos da queda de granizo. Esta foi tão intensa que pelos vistos "arrastou" o ar frio em alttitude do interior da nuvem até à superfície. Foi a queda brusca de temperatura de uma tarde quente de Primavera para 8º (fazendo ainda parecer que era menos) que levou pessoal menos informado a falar em "neve"... Na altura o IPMA publicou um especial sobre o evento com os registos da RUEMA de 10 em 10 minutos mas já não há acesso...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jul 2014 às 14:12)

seqmad disse:


> Naquela famosa saraivada em Lisboa de 29/4/2011 (ver tópico) em Benfica/Damaia, a RUEMA de Benfica tem uma variação horária de 27º para 8º, e que ocorreu durante os minutos da queda de granizo. Esta foi tão intensa que pelos vistos "arrastou" o ar frio em alttitude do interior da nuvem até à superfície. Foi a queda brusca de temperatura de uma tarde quente de Primavera para 8º (fazendo ainda parecer que era menos) que levou pessoal menos informado a falar em "neve"... Na altura o IPMA publicou um especial sobre o evento com os registos da RUEMA de 10 em 10 minutos mas já não há acesso...



Esses 27ºC não deverão ser considerados, pois trata-se de uma RUEMA... Na altura a temperatura deveria rondar os 22ºC. Mas não deixa de ser uma queda de temperatura espectacular para as terras lusas, cerca de 14ºC!


----------



## seqmad (17 Jul 2014 às 16:08)

Peço desculpa mas os dados da RUEMA têm de ser considerados, correspondem aos valores sentidos naquele momento naquele local por quem lá estivesse e que sentiria uma queda de 19º, ainda que esses valores não possam ser usados oficialmente (e eu sempre referi isso noutros posts) pois não respeitam os critérios já amplamente discutidos na polémica EMA/RUEMA.
Já agora qual foi a EMA que mediu os 22º? Eu estava não muito longe (Hosp. Sta Maria) e lembro-me do dia abafado e quente, até diria mais de 27º...


----------

